# Snake In The Grass



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I hope you guys find this as funny as my wife did.

My daughter Taylor was the star.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmmmm. 

Nice stick!


----------

